# severe itchy rash in 1st trimester



## charmed74 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi

I am approx 6 weeks pregnant (first scan is on thurs) and i have developed a very itchy red rash down the inside of my legs, on my abdomen and now on my arms.  Could you please advise me on what i can do to relieve this and any ideas what might be causing it.  I know it is normal to have a pregnancy itch but this is a full blown rash.  I went to the Dr's and he said it was an allergic reaction to something and he prescribed an antihistimaine but when i tried to fill the prescription the pharmacist did not want to fill it as I am still in the first trimester. Can you recommend anything that is safe for the baby and possible ideas what might be causing the rash?

Many thanks
Kelly


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Allergic reactions can be caused by a variety of things and not necessarily pregnancy related.  Your pharmacist should have given you an alternative advice, even if it is only calamine lotion.  If it does not improve then you should go back to the gp and remind him of  what the pharmacist said.

Sorry i cant help you more

Jan


----------

